# خبرعاجل:مقتل 7اشخاص عن طريق موجات عبر اجهزة الموبايل



## ملك المهندسين (15 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة​تناولت وسائل الاعلام الباكستانية من صحف وتلفزيون واذاعة خبر مقتل سبعة اشخاص عند استلامهم مكالمات مشبوهه من ارقام غريبه وقد قال متحدثون بان هناك موجات تخترق دماغ الانسان حيث تعمل على تدمير خلايا السمع وبعدها خلايا الدماغ ،، ولكننا لم نصدق الخبر الذي نشر في وسائل الاعلام لذلك توجهنا الى احد الجامعات الباكستانية وبعد نقاش بيننا وبين بعض البرفوسورين والدكاترة المبرزين فيها اخبرونا بأن هذا شيء ممكن حدوثة وقد دعموا كلامهم بقولهم "حيث و قد وجدت القنبله الصوتيه فأنه من غير المستبعد ان توجد اجهزة متقدمة جدا تقوم بارسال موجات ذات تردد عالي جدأ تقترن مع تردد موبايل معين وقد تفشل مكثفات الموبايل عن منع استقبالها بسبب التردد العالي جداً ومن ثم تصل الى دماغ الانسان وتدمر خلاياه وتسبب الوفاه لهذا الشخص " هذا وقد ارجع بعض المهندسين سبب ارسال هذة الموجات مقدمة للإعلان عن اجهزة موبايل جديدة لشركه ما أو قد يكون هناك سبب آخر لم يعرف بعد .........
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ملك المهندسين


----------



## أحمد كبها (15 أبريل 2007)

أنا أدعم قول البروفيسورين حيث أنني من المجربين للقنبلة الصوتية أثناء اعتداءات المحتل الصهيوني الغاصب لمدننا وقرانا في فلسطين كانوا يستخدمون تلك القنابل مما يسبب لنا اوجاعا والاما شديدة في رؤوسنا ولو أنها ليست خطيرة ما كان استعملها هذا المحتل كعقاب وعذاب جماعي لنا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (15 أبريل 2007)

رجاء تحديد اى صحف وإذاعة وتليفزيون حيث لم اسمع عنها فى مصر ولم اشاهدها على الفضائيات فى النايلسات 
وعلى حد علمى المتواضع هناك فارق كبير بين القنابل الصوتية و ما يستطيع نقله المحمول ولو كانت هناك طاقة كبيرة فهى ستتلف المحمول قبل اتلاف مخ المستمع
كل الموبايلات تعمل على تردد مشترك وهذا سبق اعلانه فى نشرات الدعاية عندما ظهرت اجهزة تقبل ترددات النظامين
لو كانت الترددات تتلف المحمول من باب اولى تتلف محطات التقوية
معذرة هذا الكلام اشبه بالكلام الذى قيل منذ فترة ان دولة كذا مع دولة كذا وضعوا برامج تجسسية للتجسس على كل حاسب فى الشرق الأوسط وهى تتصل بالأقمار الصناعية ونشر فى مجلة علمية اعتبرها للأسف مرجعية فى حين انه تقنيا مستحيل بسبب العلبة الصاج المحتوية اجهزة الحاسب


----------



## سالم خطاب (15 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك...........اللهم انصر الاسلام والمسلمين..........


----------



## م.الـحـربي (15 أبريل 2007)

Maged Abbas Mohame قال:


> رجاء تحديد اى صحف وإذاعة وتليفزيون حيث لم اسمع عنها فى مصر ولم اشاهدها على الفضائيات فى النايلسات
> وعلى حد علمى المتواضع هناك فارق كبير بين القنابل الصوتية و ما يستطيع نقله المحمول ولو كانت هناك طاقة كبيرة فهى ستتلف المحمول قبل اتلاف مخ المستمع
> كل الموبايلات تعمل على تردد مشترك وهذا سبق اعلانه فى نشرات الدعاية عندما ظهرت اجهزة تقبل ترددات النظامين
> لو كانت الترددات تتلف المحمول من باب اولى تتلف محطات التقوية
> معذرة هذا الكلام اشبه بالكلام الذى قيل منذ فترة ان دولة كذا مع دولة كذا وضعوا برامج تجسسية للتجسس على كل حاسب فى الشرق الأوسط وهى تتصل بالأقمار الصناعية ونشر فى مجلة علمية اعتبرها للأسف مرجعية فى حين انه تقنيا مستحيل بسبب العلبة الصاج المحتوية اجهزة الحاسب




انا معك اخي Maged Abbas Mohame في هذا الكلام .. وانا اعتقد والله اعلم ان هذه كذبة وحيث اننا في شهر ابريل فقد انتشرت كثير من الشائعات وهي مايسمى بكذبة ابريل .. اخي بارك الله فيك ملك المهندسين لوتكرمت ووضعت لنا المصادر لكي نتأكد من هذه المعلومات وان صحت هذه المعلومات فهذا يعني اننا يمكن ان نستقبل الفضائيات على المذياع العادي !! 


وارجو من الاخوة مهندسي الكهرباء وخاصة تخصص الاتصالات ان يشاركوا بما لديهم من معلومات عن الترددات والمكثف وكيفية نقل موجات عالية التردد .. 

وعلى حسب معلوماتي ان المكثف المستخدم في المذياع له حد معين بحيث يستقبل فقط موجات لها تردد معين وذلك على حسب سعته وكذلك بالنسبة للجوال فانه يستقبل الموجات التي تترواح بين 800 الى 1800 ميجا هرتز وما كان اكثر لايستطيع ان يستقبلها وهكذا .. والله اعلم


----------



## صباح عبد عواد (16 أبريل 2007)

اخي مللك المهندسين اذا كنت تريد محاربه شركات الموبايل لارتباطها بدول معاديه للعرب فلا يجب انكار الحقائق العلميه وانما استعمل طرق اخرى


----------



## المهندس الاسلامي (16 أبريل 2007)

اللهم انصر الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## إبراهيم أزهري (17 أبريل 2007)

هذا موضوع خطير ولكن كيف هي الوقاية من هذه الموجات


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (17 أبريل 2007)

باستخدام العقل الذى أمرنا الله تعالى ان نستخدمه لمعرفة الصحيح من الباطل و رفض ما يتعارض مع ابسط القواعد الهندسية
المحمول جهاز ارسال و استقبال مثل الراديو والتليفزيون وخلافة وهو يقوم بالإرسال من محطة تقوية لأخرى حتى تصل للمستقبل
اليس من الأجدر أن تتلف هذه المحطات الوسيطة
اليس من الأجدى ان تتلف السماعة التى تذيع هذه الموجات
اليس من الأجدى ان يتلف المحمول ذاتة
وإذا كان المتلقى - من كلمة الو - قد مات من علم بعد وفاتة بما تم هل كان كل من يمسك السماعة ليعلم ما جرى يقتل حتى وصلوا سبعة ؟ ام سبعة فى بقاع شتى وكلهم اكتشفوا السبب بالصدفة ام كيف علم الباحثين ان سبب الوفاة كان المكالمة؟
انه من المؤسف ان نضع اشياء غير علمية على الملا حتى نجعلها على امام العالمين
اى اجهزة الكترونية مليئة بالمكثفات وليس بينها ذلك المخصص لحجب الآشياء الضارة و الذى لا يستطيع حجبها فالمكثفات ذات وظائف محددة ومعروفة
الأخطر من هذه الموضوعات هو كتابتها فى منتدى علمى ومناقشتها كما لو كانت حقائق
هل سنسمع قريبا عن موجات تفجر التليفزيون ترسل من الدش ، ولماذا لم يستخدم اذاعة اف ام ويجعل قتلة جماعيا بدل بعد جهده الكبير ويقتل 7 فقط


----------



## الجدى (17 أبريل 2007)

هذا الخبر من الخيال العلمى 

و الخبر قد يكون مقدمة لإختراع أو ابتكار علمى يجعل من السهولة تدمير خلايا معينة فى الجسم و ليس صعباً و لكن الصعوبة هل بإمكانيات جهاز المحمول الحالى تدمر هذه الخلايا أو هل الجهاز المحمول الحالى سيؤدى الدور فى حمل تلك الموجات ؟

هذا ما ستكشف عنه الايام المقبلة خصوصاً مع وجود تكنولوجيا GPS و التى بإمكانها تحديد مكان الانسان بالضبط و إرسال الاشارة عن طريق القمر الصناعى المناسب بالذبذبة المناسبة 
لتدمير و إحراق أو إتلاف ما يراد 
و شكرا لاثارة مثل هذه المواضيع العلمية أو الخيال العلمى


----------



## ملك المهندسين (20 أبريل 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
نشكر جميع الاخوة الذين قامو بالمرور لما كتبت 
في الحقيقة 
صحيح ان بعض التعليقات لاذعة خصوصا من الاخ ماجد والاخ م.حربي ولكني اتقبلها بصدر رحوب
انا كل الذي كتبته هو ان وسائل الاعلام الباكستانية نشرت الخبر وفعلا انتشر الخبر في انحاء باكستان على النحو الذي ذكرته سابقا ،، 
ولا زال هذا الموضوع تحت البحث ،، وقد طرحت هذا الموضوع في هذا المنتدى لغرابته اصلا . 
ولو كان شيئا عاديا لما طرحته ،، 
ومن ناحية اخرى اني طرحت هذا الموضوع لمناقشته وحتى يستفيد كل واحد من معلومات الاخر.
فعلا ،، هذة الحادثة غريبة بعض الشي ولكنها قد تحدث اذا توفرت لنا التقنية المناسبه .


----------



## م.الـحـربي (20 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي ملك المهندسين نحن علقنا على الخبر ولم نعلق على ناقل الخبر .. انتبه لهذه النقطه .. اما بالنسبة للموضوع نحن احببنا ان نستفيد لذلك طلبنا مصدر المعلومه لكي نتاكد من صحتها .. ومع ذلك لم تخبرنا بالمصدر وذكرت انه انتشر في وسائل الاعلام الباكستانية فقط ..!!


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (22 أبريل 2007)

اخى معذرة لو ظننت للحظة اننا نقصدك فأنت ضحية مثل الكثيرين ، و اشكر الاخ الحربى على سبق الرد وتوضيح حسن النوايا و انفعالنا كان بسبب استخفاف هؤلاء القوم بعقول الناس واستغلال قلقهم وعدم الدراية الكاملة بأمكانية حدوث شئ من عدمه لإقاء الرعب فى نفوسهم وإثارة بلبلة لسنا فى حاجة إليها


----------



## ملك المهندسين (22 أبريل 2007)

اشكركم اخواني مرة اخرى على المرور ،، بالنسبة لتاريخ نشر الخبر كان في تاريخ 12 و 13 ابريل 
كم ذكرت وقد حاولت بعدة طرق ان احصل على احد الجرائد التي نشرت الخبر ولكني لم أوُفق فيها وانشاء الله عندما احصل عليها سوف ارسل للمنتدى نسخها منها ...
وشكرا


----------



## kemo524 (22 أبريل 2007)

انا مش مصدق يا جماعه ولكن لو الاخ الفاضل الذى اضاف هذا المقال يقول لنا اسم الجرديه ونحاول ان نتحقق من الامر


----------



## ملك المهندسين (22 أبريل 2007)

يا شباب الجرايد مكتوبه باللغات الباكستانية ،، واذا تريدون تتأكدون اسم الجريدة "كاوش" مكتوب باللغة السندية احد اللغات الباكستانية ونشر الخبر في يومي 12 و 13 ابريل كما ذكرت سابقا لكن انا انشاء الله احاول ارسل نسخة من جريدة انجليزية بس احصلها ...


----------



## اكرم تويج (24 أبريل 2007)

وقانا الله شر الاشرار


----------



## Abdel Wahab Mohamm (24 أبريل 2007)

9888308001 و 9316048121 و 9876266211 و 988885437 و 9876715537 كل الارقام دى ازا ظهرت لك خدوا حيطتكم الموضوع مش هزار وقد اعزر من انزر


----------



## MG_Z (24 أبريل 2007)

أنا لا أصدق أي خبر غريب في شهر أبريل ....


----------



## ملك الملوك (25 أبريل 2007)

الموضوع دة كدب * كدب
اولا لان الصوت الاتى الى الموبايل يشغل باند 3.4 كيلو هيرتز وذا باند مرسل من محطات التقوية.
ثانيا سماعة الموبايل اقصاها تردد 200كيلو هيرتز لوصول انقى صوت ممكن
فكيف ارسل تردد على على الموبايل وهو اساسا لا يستطيع استقبالة!!!


----------



## م.الـحـربي (26 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة .. كثر الجدال حول هذا الموضوع ..

اولا لدي سؤال للذي مسمي نفسه ملك الملوك هل يجوز التسمية بهذا الاسم ؟؟

ثانيا اليكم هذا الخبر من جريدة الوطن الكويتية ..







ادخل هذا الرابط 

http://www.alwatan.com.kw/Default.aspx?MgDid=493920&pageId=69

انت اخي ملك المهندسين قلت في البداية وسائل اعلام وصحف واذاعه .. والان تقول صحيفة ..!!

الا تعلم ان اغلب الصحف عملت مقالب في الناس في بداية هذا الشهر .. !!
وفي اليوم التالي يقولون كذبة ابريل .. هل قرات نفس الجريدة في اليوم التالي ..!!


----------



## manchaester (26 أبريل 2007)

Ya gama3a mafeesh 7aga esmaha keda


----------



## boss_566 (9 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم عندي فقط تعقيب بسيط يمكن ان يعتبر أضافة للموضوع وفي البداية عندي سؤال

لماذا يمنع الجنود من العبور على الجسور بالمشية العسكرية ؟

ونحن نعلم ان الجسور تستحمل اوزان ثقيلة جدا فالغريب انها لا تقف امام مجموعة من الناس
وخلال القرون الماضية كانت مغنبات الأوبرا تستطيع كسر أكواب من الزجاج من خلال الوصول الى درجة حدة من الصوت
ومن الحقائق المعروفة عندما قام هتلر بجمع مجموعة من الناي في غرفة ومن خلال مكبرات الصوت ومن خلال تردد غير مسموع قام بقتلهم جميعا حتى ان الدم كان يتطاير من أعينهم و اذونهم و أنوفهم

وأنا جميع ما ذكرناه أنفا يسمى ب Resonanse Frequency ومثلما نعلن ان جميغ الاجسام عبارة عن ذرات مترابطة و تتحرك مع بعض بي تردد واحد فلو استطاع اي أنسان معرفة هذه التردد و تسليطة على الجسم او بالأصح نقل هذه الموجات فستتولد لدينا طاقة ما لانهائيه ستولد على تفكيك هذه الذرات مثلما ذكرنا سابقا مغنيات الاوبرا فالأكواب عباره عن ذرات تتفكك نتيجة لي الطاقة الهائلة
و للعلم ان هذه الموجات تكون ذات تردد منخفض فمثلا لو علمنا تردد القلب وسلطنا عليه نفس التردد فان القلب سيعمل بطاقة هائلة مما سيؤدي الى انجار الشراين و الأوردة والوفاة

وشكرا لكم


----------



## ملك المهندسين (9 مايو 2007)

يا مهندسين صلو على رسول الله 
اللهم صلي وسلم عليك يا حبيبي يا رسول الله
في ا لبداية انا طرحت الموضوع للتناقش ....

الموضوع فعلا غريب .... 
انا رحت بنفسي اعمل بحث على هذا الموضوع ....
قيل ان في حالات في كذا مستشفى ...
رحت لهذا المستشفى ، لكن للأسف ما لقيت ولا حاله
سمعت ان في واحد حصلت له نفس الحاله في مدينه معينه ، عملت اتصالاتي الى ان وصلت الى هناك ، ولقيت الشخص عايش بلحمة ودمة ،،
للأسف الخبر لم يُكذب في وسائل الاعلام الباكستانيه ....
انا مثلي مثلكم ، متفاجئ بما سمعت ....
ولكن اليوم زاد اندهاشي عندما سمعت ان هذا الخبر قد انتشر في الدول العربية ..
فإذا كانت هذة شائعة فنرجو اقفال هذا الموضوع لأنه لا يجوز نشر الشائعة ، ولكن انا لا اخفي شكي بأن هذا شئ غير مستبعد اذا توفرت التقنيات العاليه ، ليس بما نعرفه حاليا من تقنيات ، وهذا مجرد رأي ، والايام فقط سوف تتحدث ........


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (10 مايو 2007)

boss_566 قال:


> السلام عليكم عندي فقط تعقيب بسيط يمكن ان يعتبر أضافة للموضوع وفي البداية عندي سؤال
> لماذا يمنع الجنود من العبور على الجسور بالمشية العسكرية ؟
> ونحن نعلم ان الجسور تستحمل اوزان ثقيلة جدا فالغريب انها لا تقف امام مجموعة من الناس


كما ذكرت انت السبب هو الرنين ولكن كم رجل معا ؟ وبعد كم مائة خطوة ؟


> وخلال القرون الماضية كانت مغنبات الأوبرا تستطيع كسر أكواب من الزجاج من خلال الوصول الى درجة حدة من الصوت


هل تتساوى اصوات المغنيات ذات الترددات العالية والصوت العالى لملئ قاعة كاملة بصوت محمول؟؟؟


> ومن الحقائق المعروفة عندما قام هتلر بجمع مجموعة من الناي في غرفة ومن خلال مكبرات الصوت ومن خلال تردد غير مسموع قام بقتلهم جميعا حتى ان الدم كان يتطاير من أعينهم و اذونهم و أنوفهم


الناى الواحد = كام محمول
هل نشبه الجبل بحفنة تراب


> وأنا جميع ما ذكرناه أنفا يسمى ب Resonanse Frequency ومثلما نعلن ان جميغ الاجسام عبارة عن ذرات مترابطة و تتحرك مع بعض بي تردد واحد فلو استطاع اي أنسان معرفة هذه التردد و تسليطة على الجسم او بالأصح نقل هذه الموجات فستتولد لدينا طاقة ما لانهائيه ستولد على تفكيك هذه الذرات مثلما ذكرنا سابقا مغنيات الاوبرا فالأكواب عباره عن ذرات تتفكك نتيجة لي الطاقة الهائلة


تفكك الذرات موضوع اكبر بكثير من الصوت احنا هنا نتحدث عن طاقة ذرية
انكسار الأشياء مختلف عن تفكك الذرات فتفكك الذرات يحيلها الى ايونات او بروتونات ونيوترونات


> و للعلم ان هذه الموجات تكون ذات تردد منخفض فمثلا لو علمنا تردد القلب وسلطنا عليه نفس التردد فان القلب سيعمل بطاقة هائلة مما سيؤدي الى انجار الشراين و الأوردة والوفاة
> وشكرا لكم


طاقة المحمول كام مللى وات حتى تؤثر فى القلب


----------



## م.ندى (10 مايو 2007)

ههههههههههههههه أنا مهندسة اتصالات 

كلام ساذج ماعرف شقول بس المهم 

ترى التردادات العالية ما تقتل الانسان 

انتو وانتو جالسين في بيوتكم تمر فيكم موجات تلفزيونات وموبايلات وأجهزة لا سلكية وما متوا 

شو هالكلام الغريب ! هذي نكتة والا شو ؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (10 مايو 2007)

هى طبعا نكتة او فصل بايخ من شخص ما فى جريدة ما وليس هذا هو المهم
المهم ان خبر لا يطابق العلم و نال كل هذا الإهتمام و الحوارات - وتكذيبة رغم نشر صورتة لم يلقى أى اهتمام
هل نهوى ان نعيش فى عذاب وان قال لنا شخص الامور امان لا نصدقه
هل ادمنا تعذيب الذات رغم انه ذنب فالحياة نعمة من الخالق ثم نحيلها لنكد لمجرد ان نشرت مجلة غير مسؤولة خبر ولا يهمنا ان تصدر تكذيبات بعد ذلك
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله


----------



## ملك المهندسين (10 مايو 2007)

*رد*



Maged Abbas Mohame قال:


> هل تتساوى اصوات المغنيات ذات الترددات العالية والصوت العالى لملئ قاعة كاملة بصوت محمول؟؟؟
> 
> الناى الواحد = كام محمول
> هل نشبه الجبل بحفنة تراب
> ...



يــا أخ ماجد دائما تحط نفسك في موقف لا تُحسد عليه ، اقرى الكلام اللي كتبه الاخ boss566 وبعد ذلك رد عليه الرد المناسب.
الاخ boss 566 اعطى مثال بسيط وقديم على حقيقة تأثر الذرات بالترددات العاليه


----------



## ملك المهندسين (10 مايو 2007)

م.ندى قال:


> ههههههههههههههه أنا مهندسة اتصالات
> 
> كلام ساذج ماعرف شقول بس المهم
> 
> ...


يا مهندسه نحن نتكلم على ترددات عاليه تفوق البيترا هرتز والتيرا هرتز ، ليست تلك التي نستخدمها في الاتصالات.....


----------



## zo0om99 (11 مايو 2007)

انا اؤيد الاخ ماجد جداا في رايه ....................... وشكراا لكم في فتح مواضيع جديده مثل هذه ........


----------



## boss_566 (11 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم

شكرا لك اخي ملك المهندسين و الشكر ايضا لجميع من شاركنا الحوار

في قديم الزمان كانوا يسخرون على من يقول ان الارض تلف حول الشمس واعتقد انوا لو كان في منتديات ايضا كان سيكتب فيها ما هذا الهراء

فان لم اقول ان الخبر صحيح ولكن حاولت تحليل الخبر لانه لا يوجد مستحيل:82:

والفرق بين المهنس الناجح ((ما اقصد مهندس اتصالات طبعا)):81: وبقية الناس هو التحليل و لهذا السبب جميع انجازات العباقرة العرب تذهب لي الدول ابمتقدمة لان هناك يوجد نقد ولا توجد مسخرة و استهزاء

وشكرا لكم


----------



## ملك المهندسين (12 مايو 2007)

boss_566 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> شكرا لك اخي ملك المهندسين و الشكر ايضا لجميع من شاركنا الحوار
> 
> ...




بارك الله فيك يا أخي boss_566 بالضبط انا كنت اقصد الي انت كتبته بالضبط ، في الحقيقة بغض النظر عن كون الخبر صادق او كاذب ، المشكله ان بعض الاخوة الذين شاركونا الحوار رفضو فكرة ان الموجات العالية قد تضر بالإنسان ....
نحن لا نجزم بأنها تظر بحياة الانسان بإستخدام الاجهزة المعروفه حاليا ، ولكن مثل ماقلت سابقا واكرر مرارا انه اذا توفرت الاجهزة والتقنية المناسبه فأنا لا استبعد حدوث مثل هذة الاشياء ...


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (12 مايو 2007)

ملك المهندسين قال:


> يــا أخ ماجد دائما تحط نفسك في موقف لا تُحسد عليه ، اقرى الكلام اللي كتبه الاخ boss566 وبعد ذلك رد عليه الرد المناسب.
> الاخ boss 566 اعطى مثال بسيط وقديم على حقيقة تأثر الذرات بالترددات العاليه


انا لم احط نفسى فى موقف لا احسد علية حتى تقول "دائما"
وان لم يكفى ما نشره الزميل الحربى فهذه صورة من جريدة تثبت ان الفاعل اراد مزحة وخرجت عن تحكمه لذا فالدفاع عنها .............

أما عن قولكما بتأثر الذرات بالترددات العالية فيبدو ان العلم عندكما تغير فتعريف الذرات والجزيئات عند العالم الذى فجر القنابل الذرية يقول
تعريف الجزئ
هو أصغر جزء من المادة يوجد فى حالة انفراد و يحتفظ بكل خواص المادة
تعريف الذرة
هى اصغر جزء من المادة تحتفظ بخواصها ولا توجد فى حالة انفراد و تتحد بغيرها لتكوين جزئ
الذرة لا تتجزأ بالتفاعلات الكيماوية - فقط بالتفاعلات الذرية اى بالقذف بالبروتونات او النيوترونات فتنقسم الذرة لذرتين او اكثر من عناصر جديدة ويكون مجموع الأوزان الذرية الناتجة أقل من مجموع الأوزان الداخلة والطاقة الناتجة = مجموع الوزن الناقص × مربع سرعة الضوء طبقا لنظرية اينشتين

ولو كان كلامكم يا ملك المهندسين ينفع لماذا لم تستخدمة امريكا فى حوستها فى العراق ولا هى اصوات مطعمة جينيا تقتل الأفغان أو الباكستان فقط؟
ارجوكم - لا تدعوا العالم يسخر منا فهذه الصفحات موضوعة أمام العالم كله ليقرأ


----------



## Wassiem Eessa (12 مايو 2007)

الأخ العزيز .ملك المهندسين 
تحية طيبة و بعد
لا أرى أي وجه للصحة فيما ذكرته عاليه ولاسيما أنك لم تذكر أسماء من نقلت عنهم الخبر
أنا أعمل في مجال ال Gsmمنذ 8 سنوات ولا أعتقد إمكانية حدوث ذلك
ناهيك عن وجود أصدقاء مصريين يعملون في الشركتين الباكستانيتين للمحمول منذ 3 سنوات
و نفيا علمهما بهذا الخبر


----------



## ملك المهندسين (12 مايو 2007)

Maged Abbas Mohame قال:


> انا لم احط نفسى فى موقف لا احسد علية حتى تقول "دائما"
> وان لم يكفى ما نشره الزميل الحربى فهذه صورة من جريدة تثبت ان الفاعل اراد مزحة وخرجت عن تحكمه لذا فالدفاع عنها .............
> مشاهدة المرفق 16088
> أما عن قولكما بتأثر الذرات بالترددات العالية فيبدو ان العلم عندكما تغير فتعريف الذرات والجزيئات عند العالم الذى فجر القنابل الذرية يقول
> ...




يا أخي انت عليك تحاليل فعلا تدهش العقل ، طيب جاوب على السؤال هذا 
ماهو تأثير الاشعة فوق البنفسجيه على الاجسام ؟ ولماذا ؟
ماهو تأثير تسليط اشعة اكس بكثرة على جسم الانسان ؟ ولماذا ؟
اليست هذة الاشعاعات مضرة بالأنسان ؟
اليس لهذة الاشعاعات تردد عالي ؟
اليس السبب هو ترددها وطاقتها العاليه ؟
لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله 
النقاش معاكم لا ينفع .
لهذا سوف يلغى الموضوع 
وشكرا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (13 مايو 2007)

اخى
انا لم انكر تأثير الأشعة على الأجسام ولكن كلامى كان واضحا حول ان المحمول كجهاز غير صالح لنقل شئ قاتل خصوصا مع تنوع الطرازات و اساليب وتقنيات التصنيع المختلفة
لكى ننقل شئ كما اشيع لا بد من عمل جهاز جديد يقدر على هذا الأداء
ولو كان ما اشيع فيه شئ من الصحة كانت الدنيا قامت ولم تقعد و من الواضح ان اخطار الأرسال من هذه الأجهزة عند استخدامها لفترات طويلة دفعت الكثيرين لرفع دعاوى قضائية على الشركات المنتجة للاجهزة المحمولة لم تنتهى حتى الآن
و اظن اكتشاف هذا الأسلوب فى قتل البشر لا يمكن ان يكون حكرا على بلد دون آخر وكان من باب أولى ان اكتشف مثله وتم تتبعه فى البلاد التى تملك التكنولوجيا لذلك

معك حق كما قلت 
النقاش معاكم لا ينفع .
و أفضل أن يلغى الموضوع 
وشكرا


----------



## ملك المهندسين (13 مايو 2007)

Maged Abbas Mohame قال:


> انا لم احط نفسى فى موقف لا احسد علية حتى تقول "دائما"
> وان لم يكفى ما نشره الزميل الحربى فهذه صورة من جريدة تثبت ان الفاعل اراد مزحة وخرجت عن تحكمه لذا فالدفاع عنها .............
> مشاهدة المرفق 16088
> أما عن قولكما بتأثر الذرات بالترددات العالية فيبدو ان العلم عندكما تغير فتعريف الذرات والجزيئات عند العالم الذى فجر القنابل الذرية يقول
> ...




لم تنكر تأثر الاشعاعات على الاجسام ،، هههههههههههه ،، وايش معنى هذا الكلام ،،، هاه ؟
اقرى الحوارات التي كتبتها انت ....
ثاني شي ، الدول الكبرى اذا ارادت تجريب اي سلاح او اي شئ جديد لا تجربه على شعبها ،، بل تجربه على الدول الفقيرة ..
في بدايه الأمر انا كتبت راي البرفوسورين والدكاترة وطلبت النقاش حول هذة النقاط .. 
على العموم شرفتونا في هذاالنقاش ،، ونأمل ان لا تجدو في انفسكم شي من جهتي والله ولي الهدايه والتوفيق .......


END


----------



## ماس77 (17 مايو 2007)

غير منطقى من نواحى كثيره


----------



## boss_566 (17 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم
يا شباب يا حلوين
ما في واحد في هذا النقاش قال الخبر صحيح ولا انا او ملك المهندسن بنحاول نخليكم تصدقوا الأشاعة
لان كل اشاعة الغرض منها سيئ ولكن انا عجبتني الفكرة و هذا دليل على انوا العقل البشري مبدع

والغرض من هذا الموضوع مش انوا كل واحد يجي يراجع فينا الاخذوا في المدرسة انتوا قاعدين تقولون ان الخبر مجرد اشاعة ويجي واحد اخر يقول ما هذا الهراء وثاني واحد يذكرنا زمن الجاهلية.

ولو تلاحظوا انو اغلبية افلام الخيال العلمي القديمة بدأت تتحقق عارفين ليش ؟

لانوا في ناس بتاخد الموضوع من ناحية أخرى و بتحاول تحقيق هذا الشي 
ولهذا السبب نحنا العرب متأخرين لأننا اذا وجدنا اي موضوع للنقاش نحاول نفرد عضلاتنا على بعض ونقول هذا الشي مستحيل و خلينا واقعين وفي هذا الوقت يكون في ناس شاغالين و بحاولوا ان يحققوا هذا الشي و لما ينجحوا نسكت و نقول متى بيوصل هذا المنتج عندتا ونصبح فقط مستهلكبن

و شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## رسام2 (19 مايو 2007)

اخوي من يقول نحن متاخرين كل العلوم تقريبا خرجت من العرب وانا اعرف اهذه دورة الحياة وان شاء الله العرب هم 
الذين سيحمكمون الارض تعرفوا ليش لان الاخرين سوف يكونون في الفضاء


----------



## boss_566 (19 مايو 2007)

:77:ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وااله حلو منك أخوي رسام و هذا احلى و اقوى تفسير منطقي ورد في هذا الحوار الساخن:81: 

و بس اقول يا رب يجي هذا اليوم بسرعة عشان نرجع امجاد زمان:12:


----------



## م.الـحـربي (23 مايو 2007)

اخواني بارك الله فيكم .. كثر النقاش في هذا الموضوع .. ولم يثبت الاخ ملك المهندسين كيف يحصل ذلك بالادلة .. ولم ياتي بمصادر موثقة فيها الخبر .. وانما تناقلته الصحف ووسائل الاعلام وفي النهاية كان مجرد اشاعة ..!!

بالعكس لو كان الخبر صحيحا ووثق بالادلة .. لبحثنا وراء السبب ..!!

والمنتدى هذا لتبادل الخبرات .. وللنقاش الهادف .. وليس للجدال .. !!

صحيح ان الاشعة تقتل ولها تاثير على الاجسام .. ولكن هناك امور علمية لابد ان توضع بالحسبان .. يعني لو ياتي شخص ويقول ان 1+1 =5 هل تصدقه ؟؟ بالطبع لا لان هذا شئ لايتحقق .. 

والذي قال بكروية الارض قتل لان هذا كان يخالف الدين عندهم ولانهم كانوا يحاربون العلم .. ولو طلبوا منه الدليل لاقنعهم ونحن نطالب بالدليل .. وماذا حدث .. كان الخبر مجرد اشاعه .. ولم يقتل ناقل الخبر .. !!


----------



## وليد1987 (3 يونيو 2007)

انا سمعت بالخبر وقالوا ناس كثير في المستشفيات والكلام في النهاية فاضي!!!!!!!!!


----------

